# » أفضل عروض الشاشات وأفضل الأسعار والتوصيل مجانا..اتصل لنصلك لباب المنزل...



## عالم الأليكترونيات (26 أغسطس 2013)

مع أقوى عروض الشاشات من مؤسسة ماريا
أفضل شاشات ال جى LG
========================
1 - شاشة 42 بوصة LCD " مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -"
FULL HD
والسعر 1799.ريال.
======================
2 - شاشة 42 بوصة PLASMA " مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI "
HD READY
والسعر 1499 ريال.
====================
3- شاشة 47 بوصة LCD " " مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -"
FULL HD
والسعر 2749 ريال.
===================
4- شاشة 47 بوصة DLED "" مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI -"
FULL HD
والسعر 2999 ريال.
==================
5- شاشة 50 بوصة PLASMA " مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخل HDMI -"
HD READY
والسعر 2099
=================
6 - شاشة 32 بوصة LCD " مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -"
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1149 ريال
================
التوصيل مجانا لأهالى الريــــــــــاض
التوصيل لجميع مدن المملكة بسعر 50 ريال.
================
تصلك شاشتك بإتصال واحد..اتصل نصلك لباب المنزل مجانا
العنوان:
الدمام - شارع الأميرمحمد بن فهد-بجانب العثيم مول- تليفون 0565765233 / 0507279182
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول- تليفون 0598733331 / / 0508283782 /2661000

للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny



دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:
8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:
4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

